# Filling voids in stabilized woods...



## Brain M

Is there anything to use to fill voids in wood besides alumilite/(other expensive resisns)... i.e. CA glue? Need to fill some ant holes in some wood that's going to be used on some knives. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Beam

I have used black 2-part epoxy with good results. CA also works, better on the smaller holes and cracks.


----------



## Foot Patrol

You can add some dye to the 2 part epoxy. I have done that with good results.


----------



## Schroedc

I'll pack in shavings, sawdust, brass shavings, etc, soak in thin CA. Or just thick CA pumped into the void and let cure fully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not to toot my own horn, but, I will...
http://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-2015-week-3.19128/#post-236846

Check out my topic for the question of the week. There's some info in there too...


----------



## Chris S.

Funny you posted this, I am getting ready to stabilize some walnut Burl knife scales which have some small voids in places. My plan was to fill with z-poxy mixed with dyes and aluminum powders to have nice contrast. I have used it before for other fills and worked great and easy to work with. Flows out really nice.


----------



## Brain M

thanks for all the info guys! gonna get these blocks cut up tomorrow so i can see what they actually look like. ill post more pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S.

So how did the filling come out? I just mixed up some epoxy and metallic powders to fill voids in a vase I am making. Love to see how the knife scales came out.


----------



## Brain M

Welll.... I haven't done any filling yet. I think I'm going to have to scrape off excess cactus juice and try to use pressure to fill the voids... just don't know if epoxy is going to work. I'd like to use some alumilite but I'm gonna have to wait a bit on that. The other block I cut up has a split in it that I think might cracking if used on a heavy use knife. We'll see though.. here's some pics. Also have some pics of some green I practiced on that turned out pretty good I think...now I just need to find some worthy wood....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

I use black ca mostly


----------



## Chris S.

I was thinking about filling the on voids on my vase with some CA glue mix with metallic powders in the very thin areas. I do find zpoxy epoxy finishing resin does flow very nicely into small crevices may be worth a try on the pieces. 

Green does look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

Sounds crazy but, on small voids, I fill them with coffee grind and saturate them with CA. Looks pretty natural.


----------



## Chris S.

Okay, CA and metallic powder no good. The CA setup instantly when hit powder. However, epoxy mixed with metallic powders worked great. Has a nice swirly pattern in the epoxy. Going to be doing this some more for other projects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Turquoise & c/a glue


----------



## Brain M

guess i have a lot of learning to do. I was working with the pieces and both types of wood just split. im gonna try it again, but its a shame. these pieces are so beautiful. question.... would stabilizing in a different medium besides cactus juice work better? the knotty pieces cracked right were there was a drying crack so thats not the fault of the wood/stabilizer itself.

as to the epoxy and glitter/filler, do you guys just let it sit in the holes and harden or do you place it in a pressurizing pot?


----------



## Brain M

spinartist.... how do you finish your scales like that without having them affixed to the blade? with as wholy as that wood is, i imaging i could do the same..... i just cant think of how t profile them not glued to the knife.


----------



## Chris S.

I just let epoxy sit no pressure pot. Zpoxy finishing resin flows very nice so works well for me in filling voids. A little pricey but works well. I just bought a gallon of no name resin going to give that a try soon and see what happens.


----------



## Brain M

Thank you for your comments guys and keep us posted on the cheaper filler your planning on using.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

